# Snowbear Now $700 at BJ's (Jan,05)



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

Just an fyi that I was in BJ's today and they had the Snowbear (labeled Winterwolf there) priced down to $700. No idea if its at all stores or how long it will be but worth looking into if you were thinking of getting one!


----------



## jbok19 (Oct 1, 2004)

Plowbie said:


> Just an fyi that I was in BJ's today and they had the Snowbear (labeled Winterwolf there) priced down to $700. No idea if its at all stores or how long it will be but worth looking into if you were thinking of getting one!


What is the full name of BJ's? Is it a nationwide chain or local store only? Do they have a website?


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

Just wanted to find out what BJ's is. I can not find any listing for it. What size snow bear did they have?


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

Bj's is a wholesale club. I'm not sure if they are nationwide. There website is
www.bjs.com


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

mobo said:


> Just wanted to find out what BJ's is. I can not find any listing for it. What size snow bear did they have?


i think bjs is mostly in the northeast. its the standard size model with steel blade that is normally about $1000


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

mobo said:


> Just wanted to find out what BJ's is. I can not find any listing for it. What size snow bear did they have?


What BJ's are? Well.... nevermind.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

i cant even find it on the website.


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

ProEnterprises said:


> i cant even find it on the website.


they definately dont have online ordering. its a warehouse club, similar to Costco or Sams Club if you have those.


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

Chase Pitken is unloading theirs for $800. Corner markers,deflector & the one I saw has a chain , not a strap for lifting.


----------

